# Baby Cribs



## hairstylist (Oct 27, 2006)

I have been looking around at cribs online. There are only a few good online crib stores that I have been happy with. Anyone have any suggestions of places to search?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I say skip the crib.

-Angela


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

I can't offer you much help but I would try Googling for Natural cribs or something -- there are regulations in terms of safety that all cribs should meet:

Quote:

Corner posts should not extend more than 1/16 inch (1 1/2 mm) above the top of the end panel. Corner posts can be catchpoints for items placed around a child's neck or clothing worn by the child.
Mattress support hangers should be secured by bolts or closed hooks. All crib hardware should be securely tightened and checked frequently.
Bumper pads, if used, should (a) fit around the entire crib, (b) tie or snap into place, and (c) have straps or ties at least in each corner, in the middle of each long side, and on both the top and the bottom edges.
Take bumper pads off when baby is old enough to pull herself up to stand.

We have a lovely crib that was given to us by my sister-in-law's mother. We also have an organic cotton and wool mattress we got from Dax Stores online.

We use old army blankets cut to fit as puddle pads (washed thoroughly first, but hang to dry).

And right now, at 9 months, the crib remains nothing more than a momentary playpen for the baby.







We do hope to transition her daytime naps to the crib at some point, but will continue co-sleeping at night as long as possible. We used a cradle by our bed when she was newborn until I felt comfortable enough with bringing her into our bed.

HTH!


----------



## hairstylist (Oct 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I say skip the crib.

-Angela

What do you suggest me doing?


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

you could skip the crib and just have baby in bed with you. By the time children are ready to sleep alone, they are big enough fro a regular bed.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hairstylist* 
What do you suggest me doing?


Its customary throughout the world to have your baby sleep in your bed. I don't think you'll find to many crib users at MDC


----------



## rjruiz_415 (Dec 5, 2006)

i agree with skipping the crib- and here is why, we did have a crib w/ ds, but that was because we didnt co-sleep. And he was out of that and into a toddler mattress on the floor by about 12 or 13 months. Now, we are co-slleping, and i wish that we had been cosleeping with ds, it would have saved us the money of buying a crib. Now, w/ dd, we are co-sleeping and plan to co-sleep until she is ready to go into the other room with borther- and from what i hear, that can take years- so i will never really have a need for a crib- i have been told that instead, i should have invested in a larger mattress


----------



## mimid (Dec 29, 2004)

We got a crib as a hand-me-down so I can't help with where to buy. If you go that route, though, definately check the saftey standards as they often change. Also, definately look into co-sleeping, we usually have 1-3 girls with us, but are working on having 2 in their crib and 1 with us since they are taking up too much space. Wiggleworms!!! That said, it is soooo much easier just to cosleep and then side-lie if you nurse.

For naps and when babe is in bed alone, you can get a pack and play (we did that in the beginning) or there are a lot of tips on making your bed baby-friendly. HTH!


----------



## meagansroses (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hairstylist* 
I have been looking around at cribs online. There are only a few good online crib stores that I have been happy with. Anyone have any suggestions of places to search?


Hi there, We are unable to co-sleep as we have a waterbed, and I find it very unsafe to have a baby in a waterbed, so I had to invest in a crib for the first one. Now that I know what will happen I will be buying a co-sleeper bassinet to have directly beside the bed. Very convenient and still keeps the baby safe and away from dh rolling on him/her. I would suggest that you check out the website www.babyage.com they have extremely cheap shipping doesn't matter the weight of the item, and their prices are the cheapest around. Most items that I have found on their site are 15-30 % cheaper than all the other sites and are the same brand names. Good luck shopping, but if you at all can go with a co-sleeper bassinet or baby in bed with you. It will be a lifesaver, I promise!!


----------



## hairstylist (Oct 27, 2006)

The cribs we having been talking about getting convert into a toddler bed and then into a full size bed. I am not wanting to put the baby in bed with us. And the reason being, I don't want him to be 6 or 7 years old still having to sleep with me and DH. I slept with my parents until I was about 10, and I don't want the same happening to my DS. I do have him in a bassinet right now right beside out bed. When we do get him a crib, we will also have that in our room beside our bed until he is at least one.

And what exactly is co-sleeping?


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Co-sleeping is the smilie that you have in your siggy, parents and children in one bed sleeping.


----------



## KrystalC (Aug 1, 2006)

co-sleeping is sleeping in the bed with parents.

The family bed, co-sleeping, and bedsharing are all the same thing.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hairstylist* 
The cribs we having been talking about getting convert into a toddler bed and then into a full size bed. I am not wanting to put the baby in bed with us. And the reason being, I don't want him to be 6 or 7 years old still having to sleep with me and DH. I slept with my parents until I was about 10, and I don't want the same happening to my DS. I do have him in a bassinet right now right beside out bed. When we do get him a crib, we will also have that in our room beside our bed until he is at least one.

And what exactly is co-sleeping?

Most kids do not sleep with there parents that long. They tend to move out and into there own beds around 2-4 years.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

My kids have all been in their own bed around 2 years










If you do buy a crib, don't spend a ton of money. It may end up being an expensive clothes hamper or toy box


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hairstylist* 
And the reason being, I don't want him to be 6 or 7 years old still having to sleep with me and DH.

In our house DS will have a choice as soon as he is able to verbalize a desire to be on his own. He doesn't HAVE to sleep with us. He can choose too, until he is ready to choose otherwise


----------



## lenore80 (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hairstylist* 
I have been looking around at cribs online. There are only a few good online crib stores that I have been happy with. Anyone have any suggestions of places to search?

I've heard nice things about Ikea's cribs and mattresses. There is a book called "Baby Bargains" that rates the various types of cribs. I would check that out, and buy the cheapest one-just in case you decide to cosleep.

hth


----------



## lenore80 (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
My kids have all been in their own bed around 2 years









If you do buy a crib, don't spend a ton of money. It may end up being an expensive clothes hamper or toy box









Don't forget the cosleeper- I use that for an arm rest while sleeping.


----------



## ndunn (Mar 22, 2006)

The stickies at the top of this forum can be really helpful in learning about co-sleeping and all the wonderful benefits.

We bought a crib but now its used for a diaper storage place!

We are very happy all sleeping together.


----------



## Isaac'sMa (Mar 13, 2006)

If you decide on a crib, check out the IKEA Gulliver crib. It's safe and it's sturdy.







We co-slept for 6 months +. Turns out DS sleeps better in his own room, otherwise he's up every 1/2 hour and NOBODY sleeps! Now he only wakes a few times a night, I can nurse him in our bed or ina comfy chair and then we usually all go back to our own beds.
We have the Gulliver and I like it.


----------



## bauchtanz (Nov 15, 2005)

I second the IKEA cribs. I am sort, and they are not as tall as normal cribs, which is easier for you to get the baby in and out of.

Although DD has slept in her crib only once (for part of the night) and it was weird, I missed her - we got ours at a yard sale, and to be honnest, I didn't like it - but it was cheap.

DD did spend the first part of her life in the bassinette. Then I decided I was going to loose my job if I didn't sleep. And that is how my co-sleeping jounrny started.

My parents co-slept with me - and tramatized me when they "removed" me via CIO at age 4 (I, unwilling stood on the diningroom table and screamed until I fell asleep). But - I enjoy it now. I am working on getting her to nap better on her own. Next we will work on putting her at night in her big girl bed.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

As to the OP's question and comments regarding co-sleeping, you don't have to have baby in the same bed to "co-sleep." Having baby CLOSE (within arm's reach) to your bed, in a side car, bassinet, crib, cradle, mattress, etc., is still considered by most people to be co-sleeping. Some parents are too overweight to safely share their bed with an infant. Some parents aren't able to do so for other reasons (like the poster with a waterbed -- very unsafe for baby, so good for her for recognizing that!). But they can still participate in close sleeping quarters and baby and parents both receive great benefit from it.

Though I agree that the notion of any child having to share a bed with her parents is a bit extreme. Our child is welcome to sleep in our bed as long as she likes, provided it's safe for her to do so.

And even though it's rarely used thus far, I'm glad we have a crib, because she's to an age now where it's not as safe for her to be alone in our bed for naps (we have SnugTuck pillow, etc., but no footboard as DH is really tall), and I'm thankful we have a safe place for her to nap when the time comes.

No judgments -- just kind advice.

Good luck, Mama!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Just put baby in your bed







Humans, like all mammals, are designed for mom and baby to sleep together. It works best for everyone when they do.

-Angela


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I tried using a crib. DD would roll over and hit her head on the wood then wake up VERY unhappy. Plus, she hated to sleep alone. So each time she woke we would have to parent her back to sleep, taking 1/2 hour each time. If we used bumpers, she would use them to help climb out of the crib. So our crib is just for decoration.

DD sleeps in bed with us at night. She naps in a pack n play. Can you get one of those? They have mesh sides, so when she rolls she doesn't bump her head. We gave been using that for naps since she was born. She still fits in it stretched out, but I don't think we will be able to use it for longer than 6 more months. But, by that time, she will be nearing 2 years old, and it will be time to transfer her to a toddler bed anyway. So, a pack-and-play is only $50. A crib is around $300. Save some $ and don't waste time with the crib, IMHO.


----------

